# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Transcode=

## Rrjeti

Kështu shkruan në Wikipedia: Transcoding is the direct digital-to-digital conversion of one encoding to another. This is usually done to incompatible or obsolete data in order to convert it into a more suitable format. When transcoding one lossy file to another, the process almost always introduces generation loss.
Çka mendoni ju?Si duhet të përkthehet?

----------


## Rrjeti

Nga përshkrimi i sipërm mund të konstatohet:bëhet fjalë për përshtatje të formateve të ndryshme të skedarëve respektivisht përshtatje të skedarëve për luajtje në pajisje të ndryshme si p.sh:në Ipod,Iphone,Xbox,Apple Tv etj.Meqë bëhet përshtatja duhet të përdoret një emër i përbashkët dhe si i tillë në këtë rast është: Dixhitalizim. Pra *Transcode=Dixhitalizim*

----------

